# Young Egg Sharer



## pixnmix2010 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi 

I have just been given the all clear to be an egg Sharer at Create Clinc with treatment due to start at the end of March I will become their youngest egg donor. Am 21 now and will have jst turned 22 in March when I start going for treatment.

Just wondering if there is any other young egg sharer's out there, with stories of their journey as an egg sharer and if you have any advice for me.

Me and my Civil Partner cant wait to start out journey on the path to parent hood, we would also love to hear from same sex familes. 

Theresa xx 
(Sutton, Surrey)


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm not, but if you post on the main egg share thread someone may see your post as sometimes if I am busy I only look at new replies to posts I am following xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi pixnmix,

Congrats on the all systems go for egg share.

Although i am not in a same sex relationship nor am i as young as u... I have done egg share twice last year.

If there is anything you would like to know... Please, just ask.

Good luck
X
Ps, blown u a bubble for luck xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi 

I am 25 and I egg shared. I got 13 eggs and got pregnant 1st time 

Good luck xx


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey pixnmix- I started my egg sharing journey at 23yrs old and had my treatment @24 although I am not in a same sex relationship it's pretty much the same for everyone I got 19 eggs and both myself and recipient are now pregnant x

Good luck in your journey


----------



## pixnmix2010 (Jan 28, 2013)

The thing am debating about with myself is whether to have two or one embro put back, if I put two back I have been told by the nurse it would increase the chance of pregancy by 30% but I would also risk having twins (which I dont mind).

Am also worried about the egg collection as the clinc I go to put you asleep for it and I have never had to have a op before.


----------



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

I was 24 when i did first egg share i got BFP as did my recipient and at 27 just done 2nd and BFP again and recipient im a fraternal twin and we have tons of twins in family i was told i have increased risk of having twins i had 2 put back both times and have had singletons!!! i think twins aqctually increase with age loads of luck to you both, i wasnt put to sleep which was actually painful so at least you will be pain free!!!!


----------



## pixnmix2010 (Jan 28, 2013)

Congrats galprincess I will prob have two put back as well, I think.

So I prob have it easier then being put to sleep, is it painful or sore after the egg collection.


----------

